# Primary Air Environmental Qualification (PAEQ)



## BernDawg (21 Nov 2007)

Dors anyone else here have to suffer through this thing?


----------



## aesop081 (21 Nov 2007)

Nope...but i will have to suffer through IAEQ soon.......


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Nov 2007)

Gees, you don't even get any TD for PAEQ.  Bummer.


----------



## Sheerin (21 Nov 2007)

PAEQ?  Please excuse my ignorance, but what is it?


----------



## BernDawg (21 Nov 2007)

Primary Air Environmental Qualification.  It's a 5 week on-line course designed to provide DP2 for the air trades and anyone who attended PLQ at the ACA in Borden.  If you've every done a OPME it's a colossal waste of time yet mandatory.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Nov 2007)

Note, this link is for Intranet access only.

http://16wingweb.borden.mil.ca/aca/pages/PAEQ_welcome_e.html


----------



## McG (11 Jun 2008)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> It's a 5 week on-line course designed to provide DP2 for the air trades and anyone who attended PLQ at the ACA in Borden.


So, this is effectively a top-up to the CFPLQ in order to achieve a pseudo PLQ (Air)?  Which occupations are required to do PAEQ?


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jun 2008)

MCG said:
			
		

> So, this is effectively a top-up to the CFPLQ in order to achieve a pseudo PLQ (Air)?  Which occupations are required to do PAEQ?



I know all aircraft technicians, AC Ops, AES Op, FE, SAR Tech have to take it. They also have to take the IAEQ upon promotion to Sgt and before attending ILQ.


----------



## Gramps (12 Jun 2008)

Anyone who falls under the umbrella of the Air Force (regardless of uniform colour) is required to complete the PAEQ. I just finished one this week and for now I wear a green uniform. Yes it is a pain but it is not difficult to complete.


----------



## McG (12 Jun 2008)

Does that imply that even hard air occupations would be exempt from this training if they are employed outside Air Command (like say in one of the .COMs or an ADM)?

What sorts of job skills/knowledge are covered through this?


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Jun 2008)

What does this PAEQ cover?


----------



## Gramps (12 Jun 2008)

MCG, I am not 100% certain on the answer to your question on exemption for the course. The course covers the History and role of the Air Force, sentence structure, punctuation and Grammar, Briefings and Human behavior, Selection boards, Air Reserve Management and a few other lessons. There is a requirement to do a Quiz on the various subjects, a couple of Exams (alll multiple choice), an Essay on Air Force History and a Powerpoint presentation. Make sure your chain of command reads and understands the "Learning Contract" your unit will have to fill out and that they provide you with the appropriate time to do the lessons and PCs (mine did not initially and it almost cost me the course). It is not a hard course to do, the staff are easily accessed through email or by phone and are more than willing to assist you in any way they can. 

Edited because I am an idiot.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Jun 2008)

Gramps said:
			
		

> Make sure your chain of command reads and understands the "Learning Contract" your unit will have to fill out and that they provide you with the appropriate time to do the lessons and PCs (mine did not initially and it almost cost me the course).



I'll second this, and go on to point out your CoC/immediate superior should have a read thru DAOD 5038-1.  In my case, due to me making a point and sticking to my guns, it DID cost me this course (Gramps, I was on your serial..operative word being WAS).  

As for who is required to take the course, I can post that from the ACA website and the NCMGS tomorrow from the shop.  Basically though, PLQ qual'd Cpls and MCpls who are posted to an Air Force unit, Cpls who complete their PLQ while posted to an Air Force unit are required to take the course.   The prereq crse for PAEQ is PLQ.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Jun 2008)

For those with DIN access, here is the link to the PAEQ QS doc, A-P2-002-DP2/PC-D01.

http://16wingweb.borden.mil.ca/aca/documents/standard/PAEQ%20QS%20W%20Doc%20Final.doc

Here is the link to the Course Website at the Air Command Academy in Borden.

http://16wingweb.borden.mil.ca/aca/pages/PAEQ_welcome_e.html

And finally, from the NCMGS, Section 4, Sub-Section B, Table 4B-1: see attached file.


----------



## kincanucks (13 Jun 2008)

Do they still have the Airforce Intoxication Course in Comox?  Fond memories of 1988.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Jun 2008)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Do they still have the Airforce Intoxication Course in Comox?  Fond memories of 1988.



Or lack of memories??   ;D


----------



## McG (16 Jun 2008)

So, this course ...





> ... contains the Performance Objectives (POs) and Education Objectives (EdOs) that all Cpls and MCpls employed in the Air Environment who possess the PLQ qualification code AINR require.  This training will be given post PLQ via Distributed Learning (DL):
> 
> PO Air 201 – Apply ethical principles and values when using Air Force management tools;
> PO Air 202 – Communicate orally and in writing;
> ...


----------



## beenthere (17 Jun 2008)

Good grief! I've never in my whole life seen a conversation with so many acronyms.  In fact I couldn't even %@&!*# spell the word to make this post. :-[ What ever you guys do don't talk like this around your family or they'll think that the military has programed you into something that can no longer converse with earth people. ;D


----------

